# Ampharos vs Dar



## shy ♡ (Mar 7, 2015)

Ampharos said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ Time:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Ampharos vs Dar*[/size]

*Ampharos's active squad*

 *Smash Maestro* the male Gurdurr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Iisa* the female Cubone <Rock Head> @ Lucky Egg
 *Knossos* the male Shellos (West Sea) <Storm Drain> @ Cell Battery
 *Doppelgäng'd* the male Flaaffy <Static> @ Lucky Egg
 *Gemini* the genderless Klink <Minus> @ King's Rock
 *Jink* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Dusk Stone
 *Pimm* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Razor Claw
 *Lamellibranchiata* the female Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone
 *Django* the male Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone
 *Commodus* the male Rhyhorn <Rock Head> @ Protector


*Dar's active squad*

 *Katrina* the female Absol <Pressure>
 *Dundee* the male Krokorok <Moxie>
 *Mr. Cuddles* the male Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Insect Plate
 *Marina* the female Horsea <Sniper>
 *Cypress* the female Phantump <Harvest> @ Leaf Stone
 *Fine and Dandy* the male Furfrou (Dandy Trim) <Fur Coat>
 *Argentavis* the male Aerodactyl <Rock Head>
 *Ajatar* the female Ekans <Shed Skin>
 *Lisa* the female Ponyta <Flash Fire>
 *Envy* the male Weedle <Shield Dust> @ Eviolite


Dar sends out, Ampharos sends out and attacks, Dar attacks


----------



## Dar (Mar 15, 2015)

oshit I forgot this was a thing, um, Lisa I guess


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 15, 2015)

Who better to fight Lisa than *Iisa*?

Alright, let's go with a *Belly Drum*, then 2 *Bonemerang*s.  Gotta love unique moves.  If you can't hit Lisa on the last two actions because of anything but a Substitute, use *Sandstorm*.  If you've already used Sandstorm by the third action and you still can't hit her or a sub, try *Focus Energy*.

*Belly Drum ~ Bonemerang/Sandstorm ~ Bonemerang/Sandstorm/Focus Energy*


----------



## Dar (Mar 16, 2015)

That capitalization difference is very important.

Alright, start off simple with a an *Agility*, and follow up with a *Bounce.* We can handle a sandstorm, not two bonemerangs.

*Agility ~ Bounce (2 turns)*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 25, 2015)

*Rango's Terrarium*

The stage is a simple glass tank, the one featured in the opening minutes of the film "Rango", housing the titular chameleon. Though incredibly under-furnished for an animal, it is perfect for a Pokemon battle.

Each Pokemon in the competition is shrunk so they will be able to move around at their leisure within the tank (for reference, a Typhlosion would end up being around the same size as Rango). They will be surrounded by 4 glass walls and a glass top. These are all considered indestructible for the sake of the battle. 3 of the walls are plastered with wall paper depicting hills in the distance and a blue sky with sparse clouds.

Within the tank is sparse scenery. The ground is mainly sand, with two mounds and a pool. Both pool and gravel are only about a foot deep, meaning that Dig will accomplish little, and Pokemon that require water are not suited for the arena. On top of one mound rests a plastic palm tree, on top of the other is a dismembered mannequin, possessing only torso and right arm.​​​
*Ampharos (Oo)*

Iisa (f) <rock head>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘Smashy.’

*Dar (Oo)*

Lisa (f) <flash fire>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ’n_n’​
Neither pokemon is quite prepared for the strangeness of their arena. At first, they’re overwhelmed by the sheer fact of their own size - they’re _shrunk_, or the tank is huge, either way it’s too much to take in and they both feel kinda out of breath for a moment. Then the claustrophobia sets in; they’re trapped. The glass walls feel like they’re closing in and they can’t escape. It’s so small… the tank is so small… no matter how much they’ve been shrunk, _there isn’t enough room_… 

Their orders snap them out of it - Iisa and Lisa stare at each other, realizing then that they’re the closest thing they have to comfort. Someone else in that tiny confined space. And they have to beat each other up in order to escape. Well, neither of them are going to accept defeat; they’re not built for that. 

Lisa moves first, naturally. She kicks the sand, testing it; not the kinda dirt she’s used to, some sort of artificial sand, but it’ll hold her well enough. She rears and storms off, racing circles - squares, more like - around the terrarium, panic setting in as the walls chase her. Her speed increases exponentially, so much that the dust kicks up and covers her - she’s just a pale blur of motion, and Iisa can’t keep track. 

So she gives up trying. As the ponyta races around, Iisa drops her bone and slams her fists on her chest, pounding harder and harder until it actually aches. She can feel the bruises forming, but it builds her up, her muscles and calluses forming strength, more than she’d ever wielded. And as Lisa finally comes to a stop, panting and out of breath, Iisa stares the horse down. She’s ready.

But Lisa isn’t. With tremendous speed, she leaps off the dirt, floating fairy-like to the top of the terrarium and hanging there somehow. Iisa has no hope of hitting her at that distance, so she doesn’t try. Instead she picks her bone back up and twirls it; faster, faster, spinning it like a baton, the wind whisking around her, so fast now you could hear it. The sand on the bottom of the tank was all airborne now, rushing about in the wind and lashing against whatever was unprotected - including Lisa, hanging still in the air…

… though not for long. The momentum that kept her up ran out, and she finally came down, cutting through the sand to land hooves-first on Iisa’s skull. She tumbled and jumped back to her hooves, blowing sand out of her nostrils - 

- and was knocked back, landing on her side on the glass bottom, as a bone whizzed back and around it came again, crashing into her chest with such force that it took all the breathe out of her. She gasped, getting only sand, while the bone rushed back to Iisa’s outstretched palm.​
*Ampharos (Oo)*

Iisa (f) <rock head>
Health: 85%
Energy: 86%
- ‘:3’ +6 attack.

*Dar (Oo)*

Lisa (f) <flash fire>
Health: 62%
Energy: 92%
- *hacks* ‘What the HELL was that?!’ +2 speed.

*Arena Notes:*
There’s a sandstorm blowing (8 more actions); visibility is reduced.

*Final Notes:*

 Still generally art/writing blocked so… sorry for the wait and… suckyness. :\
 Dar next.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 31, 2015)

DQ warning for Dar, 48 hours.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

Alright, that's plenty of time, so unfortunately Dar is DQ'd. Ampharos gets $8 and I get $5; both pokemon get 1 exp.


----------

